# Medical Test Location



## ant1982 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi all,

I need to have a medical done prior to being sponsored by my wife for residency (she is a teacher). Her residency has still not been finalised but she has just had her medical so we are hoping to have it soon. 
I would like to know if there is anything stopping me having my medical undertaken now in order to speed the process up for gaining my residency? We have had trouble finding out where I should actually go to have the medical done, it is apparently not the place that she went to, which was close to Downtown Burj Dubai. I have found one hospital that i think is the right place - Al Baraha Hospital, if anyone can advise whether this is the right place to go and the procedure involved it would be most appreciated.

Many thanks.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

How strange, I was just about to post a similar thread!

It needs to be done at a Government clinic. See this link: DOHMS - Directory of Services - Individual Services

As per that website, I just went to the Jebel Ali clinic and followed all the road signs from SZR. Couldn't see where it was, but did find another clinic to go into to ask for directions. The receptionist there told me the Jebel Ali clinic was demolished a year ago!

So, does anyone know where I can go at the Marina end of town?


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm not aware of any government hospitals at the Marina end of town, but there is a government clinic near Safa Park which does medicals and offers an executive health screening service where you get your certificate within 3 hours - it's more expensive but worth it if you're in a hurry. See the following link:

DOHMS - Hospitals and Clinics - Primary Health Care

It is pretty easy to find, but PM me if you need directions. 

In terms of getting your medical before an application for your visa has been submitted - I don't think this is possible. You need to present a passport copy, entrance visa copy and two photos at the hospital so your test documentation can be typed before the tests are done. You could try calling them to check but the process is usually entrance visa - medical - submit both with original passport for stamping - residence visa. 

Good luck!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Whatever you do, DO NOT go to Al Maktoum Hospital in Diera. Even if someone at another hospital tells you to go there.

I was there for 12 hours with hundreds of labourers and construction workers in what is fairly 3rd world conditions, nightmare experience.

Pay the money and get it done in 1-2 hours.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I've been told I need to go to the Occupational Clinic in Satwa by my employer so am heading there tomorrow first thing.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

The information you have is correct - it's Al Baraha hospital, but be patient, it's always crowded, there is lot's of labour and unpleasant smell. Ladies section is better though


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Went to the Satwa clinic yesterday, it was chaos, full of labourers, etc. Very crowded, no clear direction of what to do or where to queue and the place stank. So I went home.

Went to the Safa clinic this morning, I was the only person there, in and out in 20 minutes. Went back at lunchtime and my certificate was ready for me. Safa Clinic is definitely the place to go, the extra cost is worth every penny.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> So I went home.


I wish I'd thought of that at the time.


----------

